# Betterbred?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

So these results are part of VGL testing which aims to look at the heterozygosity of genes in a dog and also some particular immune response genes which is what they're talking about with haplotypes. More inbred dogs have lower heterozygosity. This is of concern for standard poodles because there is little genetic diversity in the breed. I'm fairly sure 0.12 and 0.08 are quite low for the breed. Immune diversity is thought to be important for immune related diseases, which can be an issue with spoos.

Of course, this testing is fairly new, so I'm cautious in the interpretations of it. Diversity and outcrossing needs to be balanced with maintaining desired traits in a breed. Most good breeders try to take both into account. If breeders were to just go chasing low IR values we would quickly lose the traits we value in breeds. So while I think it's good to see these results, it's not exactly a guarantee of any traits in the pups.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I heard the company rep speak at a large show on this topic, specifically about spoos. She said that the researchers won’t claim that diversity as indicated by these genetic tests will support better health. Not saying that it won’t, but that the evidence based science doesn’t support these claims. Buyer beware, in case a breeder states this.


----------



## blueskies (May 6, 2019)

I believe this is the first time she’s doing this specific testing on her dogs, and I believe it may be in part because one of the studs she is using from another breeder has the same testing done on him. So I trusted her before she ever did the testing. I did notice that generations back, her mama dog has an ancestor that comes from the same kennel as the stud she’s using (imported from europe). And she may have done the testing because the stud’s owner does those tests. Anyway, I trust her. Category 4 isn’t the best, from what I can tell from what I’ve read (and she told me this, too). But there’s still a chance of a lot of diversity within the litter of some being more related to each other than others, dependent on which genes they get from which parent.


----------



## blueskies (May 6, 2019)

And yes, she does aim for health and temperament and conformation first!  She’s always been very upfront with health certificates etc and is very open and easy to communicate with.


----------

